# April buddies- PAL



## DaisyBee

Hi! Looking for buddies due April 2012. I'm due April 6th I think with my 2nd after 2 miscarriages this past year. Both I started bleeding at 6 weeks.
Feeling very hopeful about this one! Looking for pal women to share this journey with.


----------



## hulagirl

Hi 
Sorry for your losses.
I am 4 w 4 days and due 15th april, after a mmc in march. Trying not to feel too stressed out but its easier said than done.
Fingers crossed for us.
xx


----------



## katherinak

Hello,
I am 4w4days today due on 16th April after a miscarriage at 13 weeks last February. I have been going for blood test this week and so far, it's low, but it's going up. I can't wait to get another test tomorrow.
HCG 14DPO: 44
HCG 16DPO: 168
Tomorrow will be 18DPO. I'm hoping for the best too.
Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

I have found out this week that I am pregnant again after a mmc detected at dating scan in April baby: didn't grow past about 6 weeks :cry:). I reckon I will be due some time around mid-April (from LMP think its 14th but I have longer cycles so may be more like 18th/19th).

Let's help each other through these scary times girls :thumbup:

x


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls! 

Katherinak... Your numbers are more than doubling! Hopefully they keep it up!

Sorry for everyones losses :hugs: I have good days where I am very positive and other days where I am a nervous wreck. One day at a time!!!


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies, I would live to join you. I found out yesterday I am cooking a rainbow after saying goodbye to our son Harri at 20weeks in March this year. I am roungly due around 15th April.

I am abselutly terfied this time, as I am not going into this pregnancy as niave as my last two. heres to a hah 8mths to us all hopefully xxx


----------



## katherinak

Hey girls, 
got a 3rd Beta this morning:
HCG = 392, Prog = 24! It's looking good so far I think. I'm happy today. I'll try not to think about numbers anymore :)
GL to you all. Talk later!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies,
I am 5 weeks today. THis is my 4th pregnancy. My first pregnancy I was happy and naive, and everything went wonderfully. I have a beautiful 2-year old boy (in two weeks)! I had a MMC at 9 weeks (baby measuring 7w4d) in October, conceived again right away and MC at the end of January at 8 weeks (baby was measuring 6w4d). 
I had my #s drawn last week. 15dpo 261 and 17 dpo 715 Progesterone at 19.9. Drs. said things right now look great.

Katherinak~glad to see those # doubling! and progesterone is great!

Right now I feel as though time is standing still...as I wait for my scan on August 30!


----------



## dimplesmagee

OH..and I would be due around April 13


----------



## JPARR01

Hey ladies... I had a loss back in March and was given Methotrexate. After 3 months of not being able to TTC, we are PG. I am due April 15-16 (not sure). 
10DPO- HCG 14 and Progesterone 10.2
12 DPO- HCG 43 and Progesterone 12
17 DPO- HCG 603 and Progesterone 12.6

I am a nervous wreck! Go back on Monday for another blood test. UGH


----------



## DaisyBee

My dr didn't want to do blood tests unless I am bleeding. My first appt is aug 31 and I had to fight hard to get it that soon. They wanted to set it for sept 12! crazy!

Today I am 6 weeks. It's the day I started bleeding with both of my miscarriages. Huge milestone for me I felt like. I feel like now I can breathe just a bit.


----------



## hulagirl

Daisy bee- that's really good news, fingers crossed for the rest of the 8 months being h&h.
My doctor said my appointment wouldnt be through for a while mid sep when i will be 10ish weeks. X


----------



## hannpin

hey ladies I am so glad thoses of you who have had bloods taken, that the levels are looking good

daisy bee glad u have reached this milestone for you :hugs: hope there are many more to come for you.

I havent even rang midwife yet :wacko: I will do on mon though, as I will need an early referral put in to consutant for them to do scan at 12 and 16 weeks. So I will prob get to book in early. xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hiya everyone! I am due 15 april 2012, had a mmc at 11w1d back in april but also had started bleeding at 6 weeks. Would love to hang out in here with you and keep each other positive and hopeful! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Stanley

Hi. :wave: I had a MMC at 9.5 weeks at the end of June, baby was measuring somewhere between 5 and 7 weeks, they wouldn't give me an exact number. I am due April 8 and have my first ultrasound on Monday. I'm so nervous and keep flip-flopping back and forth between feeling positive and negative.
I hope we are all holding our rainbow babies in 9 months.


----------



## August79

Hello ladies! Might I join you? I had a mmc in August of last year resulting in a D&C in September. We took a break for several months and am now pregnant again.

I've had HCG levels and progesterone levels checked. My progesterone was low and I've been put on a supplement. My HCG level is also on the low side and rose but did not double. 

Stanley, I also have an ultrasound Monday. My EDD is April 7. That is with a normal 28 day cycle which I know mine wasn't so I figure April 9th. That also has me concerned about my early scan as by normal measurement I will be 6w2d and I *know* I'm only 6 weeks. Those 2 days are so crucial at this early stage. I keep telling myself not to expect to see or hear a heart beat and that even if I don't it doesn't mean that something is wrong. BUT I'm still worried that this will end the exact same way as last time.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

We've got a good little group of us going on here now :thumbup:

I've got a docs appointment booked for tomorrow and will most definitely be seeing if I can get an early scan booked in. I have unfortunately had a bit of brown spotting the past couple of days so am a bit worried, just hoping it's old blood from implantation :shrug: Took a FRER friday afternoon and a digital yesterday morning, FRER line was as dark as the control line and the digital said 3+ :thumbup: So my hormones levels actually seem high as I'm sure I didn't conceive at least 3 weeks ago :shrug:

When do you ladies think it the best kind of time to get an early scan? As I want to make sure they will be able to see something x


----------



## hulagirl

Hi girls
before my mmc this year i had a scan at 7 weeks and we saw bubs with a heartbeat and sonographer said you can see heartbeat in most cases at 6 weeks. 
I am going to have an early scan at 7 weeks either nhs or private. I am joining a new doc on fri so will have a chat with them. 
Hope everyone is ok, i heard brown blood is ok as its old

x


----------



## hannpin

hope the docs goes well tomorrow, and u manage to get your early scan XX

I need to ring MW in the morn to get a booking appt sorted so a consultant referral can be done. I dont know what it is like with you girls, but as I live in the country I am with the community midwife team, and they like to come to your house to do the booking. So all my neighbours will know I am preggers again. Hoping she will agree to me meeting her at the birthing centre this time


----------



## SAJ

May I join:flower:?

I had a mmc in June at 8-9 weeks. We just found out on thursday that I am pregnant again :happydance: and due possibly around April 20th (late Ov and long cycle)...that's what FF predicts anyway but we'll have to see what dr says. It's nice to see a support system here and I hope we can all go through this together, milestone and all! It's nerve racking and I find that I try to stop myself from getting too excited. trying to keep PMA though:wacko:


----------



## dimplesmagee

NAT...as you can see from my ticker I'm 5w2d today. Brown discharge started this AM. Please keep me updated on how your Drs. appt. goes! I'm going to call my Dr. and ask for more blood-work done tomorrow. I had blood work taken at 3w5d (261) and 4w (715), so my betas were great which gave me reason to get slightly excited. But the brown discharge has shot my hopes down. So, praying this is nothing for both of us! 

So many Drs. appts. tomorrow. Exciting! Hope they go well for everyone! 
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## chistiana

hiya dimples! I hope this brown discharge is nothing. They usually say brown is old so hopefully this is the case. Plus if there's no pain or clots i think you ll be off the hook soon. I ll keep my fxd for you! My scan will be this wednesday, i think that will make me 5w3d, but all i want to see for now is where this bean sticks! Let us know what your doc says!:hugs:


----------



## August79

Nat, Dimples-- how are ya'll feeling? Hope everything is well!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi April Buddies :flower:

How is everyone?

My spotting has stopped :happydance: I haven't had any now since Saturday afternoon :thumbup: It was less on Saturday than Friday too, so am hoping it was old blood from implantation just working its way out [-o&lt;

Saw doc this morning. He is going to see if he can get me an early scan on the NHS :thumbup: He said that he can make no promises though as hospital may well turn it down, even with a history like mine :nope: He said they are inundated with requests for early scans. He can't call for one until I am about 7 weeks as they will turn him away definitely now as I am so early on. He said if they agree to give me a scan, it will be soon after this, at around 7 weeks pregnant (this is about when I want one anyway as realise it may be uncertain prior to this. 6 weeks is the time our last little one stopped developing too so want to be a bit further past that time). I have left my number for midwife to call me to arrange my first appointment for about 8-9 weeks.

Doc seemed totally unconcerned about my brown spotting - said was very likely from implantation and is very common :thumbup: He said it's common to have it early in pregnancy and even later than I did (so Dimples, try not to worry too much hun :thumbup:).

Feeling bit better about things at moment and am going to try to relax as I know worrying won't do me or :baby: any good anyway.

I have attached a pic below of my first positive HPT last Monday with FMU (top one) and one I took this morning with FMU (bottom one). Seems to be a good progression in hormone levels :thumbup:


----------



## hannpin

Just dropping buy to wish you all a h&h 8 remaining months. Unfotunatly I will not be continuing with you, as heaviy blleding started this morning xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hannpin, I am so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hannpin, i am so sorry for your news. I just wish it's not as bad as you say. Could it just be partial abruption of the placenta?All my thoughts are with you
[-o&lt;

Nat, your news are great! Now put your feet up and relax so that his little bean can stick well! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## hulagirl

Hannipan. I am so sorry for your news 

xx


----------



## hulagirl

Sorry for the above mispelling. X


----------



## Stanley

I'm so sorry Hannpin.


----------



## Stanley

I had my scan today, baby is measuring right on track with a nice heartbeat! I'm so happy, I feel like I can relax a little bit now.


----------



## chistiana

Great news Stanley!You re up for a great and healthy remaining 8 months!


----------



## August79

So sorry Hannipan :-( If you want to talk feel free to message me. *big Hugs*


----------



## August79

My scan did not go so well. I'm only measuring 5 weeks and 2 days. This does not look good as I am certain of my dates. I had blood drawn this morning for another round of hcg testing. I will know tomorrow how it stand against my last numbers and go in Wed for the repeat. I just want to curl up and cry.


----------



## chistiana

August, my son was measuring behind throughout the pregnancy but was born full term and he is a happy n healthy little boy. Plus my friend who's 6 months pregnant now started off with measuring behind. please let me know how this goes. i ll keep my fxd for you! :hugs:


----------



## August79

Thank you Christina! It just feels like last time all over again. My husband is being optimistic but it's hard for me.


----------



## chistiana

its always hard to keep positive after such a horrible experience we've had but it's too early to say whether it's measuring behind really. Implantation might have taken longer, who knows. keep your head up, i'll pray for that LO.xxx


----------



## Mrs. J

Daisybee~ Glad to see your pregnant again! Yippee! FX that everything goes well for you.

:hi: everyone! I know a few of you already from other threads and journals:flower: Good luck everyone! :thumbup: I'm due around April 1st.
My second u/s is tomorrow morning, very nervous. I had some spotting yesterday for just a couple of hours. It started out orange :shrug: then went to brown then it was gone. I'm hoping that it was nothing concerning. I've had and still have almost every pregnancy symptom under the sun, so I'm hoping that those are all good signs!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Stanley

Mrs. J- I hope that everything goes well for you tomorrow.
August79- Fingers crossed for some great numbers.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thank you ladies for the encouragement.

Nat~Great news! I hope you get an early scan!

August~Sorry to hear your scan did not give you a lot of comfort. How far along are you?It's a scary time! 

Stanley~Excellent news about your scan!

Hannpin~ So sorry to hear about your bleeding. How are you feeling? I hope you have a wonderful support system at this time. :hugs:

Mrs. J~ (Shauna) nice to see you here too :)

Dr. ordered me blood work today. Got poked today and will get poked again Wednesday afternoon. So, I should have an update on Thursday. The good news is, is that I still have all my pregnancy symptoms. I felt like crap tonight.


----------



## August79

Dimples, I should be 6 weeks. I don't know how I would be measuring behind. I also got poked today and back on Wed. 

Glad you're feeling like crap! lol It's reassuring to have symptoms


----------



## hannpin

Thanks for the supprt everyone, Unfortunatly the test line of hpt had gone, si it def is the end :(

August Keep strong, I really hope this work out for you.

Big :hugs: and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs. J

Stanley~ Great news! :happydance:

August~ FX for good test results!!

Hannpin~ Sorry to hear the news :hugs:

Janell~ FX your bloods come back with great numbers! Doc said my spotting was nothing, no cause for concern. I'm sure yours is the same! :hugs:

AFM, baby is measuring at 7w and has a strong heart beat! We got to see it flickering away and it was really loud! :happydance: I'm so relieved!


----------



## brittanymc

Hey guys I had a miscarriage in January at what I thought was 7.5 weeks but was really 5.5 weeks.I was devastated.We just got married on July 8th and to our surprise found out we were pregnant on August 1st!I am due April 12th!We are so excited but I am afraid to let myself build a dream on this pregnancy until I get my ultrasound on the 25th.I have my numbers done and at 3.5 weeks I had 100 HCG and my progesterone was 18 and the doctor said it looked good.At 4 weeks 6 days I had a HCG of 3129!So everything has looked good so far...please pray for me that my ultrasound shows a growing little peanut on the 25th!Praying for you all!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

Hannpin - I am sorry for your loss xxxx

Mrs J- :wave: small world! So glad to see you here and so happy you had a good scan!

August- fx for you. I know it's hard to keep positive. Hopefully you'll have good news.


I've been busy putting on a couples wedding shower last weekend in Iowa for my brother. And I've been feeling exhausted and icky so haven't been online much. Also easier not to overanalyze everything when not on b&b! My first appt isn't until aug 31. Wishing they would have done early bloods again this time. Frusterated with my drs!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## August79

Stanley, Thank you! I'm glad that you were able to find peace of mind.

Hannpin, Thank you as well and :hugs: 

Mrs J, Yay for a heart beat! 

Brittany, Fingers crossed and prayers sent.


I'm still waiting for the doctor's office to call and let me know how my numbers looked from yesterday :wacko:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Mrs. J thanks again for the reasurance. I'm so happy with your wonderful scan today. Mine is on Aug. 30 and I will be 7w4d. And time is moving SLOW!

Welcome Brittany. I lost a baby in January as well. I'm due April 13...so we are nice and close! I had a little scare Sunday as I spotted brown discharge. They ordered more bloods for me. Going to get poked tomorrow again.

August let us know how your bloods went! It's a scary thing to see baby measuring so far behind. I hope your HCG levels give you more comfort.

I was surprised today to get a call from the Dr. They told me that everything looked good! Yesterday my levels were at 28,806 and my progesterone dropped from 19.9 to 17.2 but they said that was okay b/c when HCG levels get this high progesterone levels aren't as accurate and they stabilize. So, I need to have faith that all is still okay. I get one more test tomorrow to make sure HCG is rising. Still feeling like crap! :)


----------



## JPARR01

Got my bloods back from yesterday. @22dpo (5w1d - I think) my hcg was at 5,487 and progesterone was 12.7. The doctor said everything is going how it should. I have my first ultrasound next Wednesday the 24th. Super nervous... Ugh


----------



## August79

Glad to hear that things are going well, Dimples and JParr.

My news was not good. My hcg had gone up but only to 2,4xx. My doctor is now worried that it may be an ectopic pregnancy. I go back on Friday for more bloodwork. I would have thought she would want me back tomorrow as I was poked on Monday but I guess she does not expect it to double now. My next ultrasound is Monday.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I had a gestational sac but she stated that does not mean that the baby implanted as he/she should. I'm worried, scared, and sad now.


----------



## danamm64

Hey Ladies,

I am 5 weeks 1 day pregnant due April 16th! I am so excited, but I miscarried back in February and I just keep thinking it is going to happen again. I was told my hcg levels were low. 
15dpo 118
18 dpo 511
Are these low? Do I look like another miscarriage is going to happen?
I wish you all well and am praying that we all have happy and healthy pregnancies!!


----------



## August79

Dana, I am starting to *hate* hcg levels. There is such a range of what is considered normal. However, your numbers are doubling and that is a positive sign!

Keep the faith!


----------



## danamm64

I agree..i hate them too! They just serve to scare us needlessly! Thanks for listening=)


----------



## August79

Anytime, Dana! When is your next appointment? 

Please keep us up-dated


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

August, I am praying your little one will be just fine. Please keep us posted hun :hugs:

I take it that it is usual to have HCG levels regularly measured in the US? I am UK and have never been offered a blood test to check HCG levels, either with last pregnancy or this one. So have no idea what my levels are :shrug: I can only go by the HPTs that I have taken. I am actually a bit confused as, from digital HPTs I took, my hormones seem to have risen fast :shrug: I took a clearblue digital last Tuesday (when I reckon I was 12dpo) and this said 'Pregnant 1-2', which seemed right as suggested I conceived 1-2 weeks prior to that. But then, just 4 days later on Saturday, I got 'Pregnant 3+', so suggesting I'd conceived at least 3 weeks prior :wacko: So it seemed to completely miss out 'Pregnant 2-3' :shrug: On doing a bit of research, it seems to say that a '3+' means your HCG is over 2,000 - is this high?

What symptoms have all you ladies got?

I had absolutely nothing with my last pregnancy, felt normal. This time though I am already getting some tiredness and some waves of nausea, mainly when I'm hungry and eating seems to take it away. Also peeing quite a bit sometimes x


----------



## danamm64

Hi Nat! 
Yes, it is very normal to have your HCG tested here in the U.S. However, in the U.S., at least by me, I can NEVER find the clearblue tests that tell you the weeks. So unfortunately, I can not help you with any advice on that=(

As for symptoms...EXHAUSTION, then I had some insomnia, and constipation. Nothing else...no tender breasts or anything. I am only 5 weeks 2 days, so I am sure more are coming.

Good luck to you!


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

I had a MMC in march and found out that I'm pregnant again on 4th August. Based on my LMP the EDD is 5th April but I think it's more like 14th based on ovulation. Not got any symptoms apart from feeling really tired! I'm so nervous about this pregnancy, but the doctor told me that I wouldn't get a scan until 12 weeks, which is when we found out about our loss last time so not sure I can wait that long xx


----------



## Nat0619

Pink, hi and welcome to the thread :hi:

I think I remember you from the mc support part of the foum? Your loss was not long before mine (mine was April). Like you, mine was found at 12 week dating scan :cry: And like you, I will go crazy leaving it until 12 weeks. I have asked my doc to see if I can get an early scan, waiting to see if I can. But I will pay private if NHS won't give me one.

I am so scared of another mc but at the same time more positive about this one :thumbup: I actually have a few symptoms this time already - had pretty much nothing at all last time and just never felt pregnant x


----------



## pink80

Thanks Nat - I remember you too - our stories were very similar :hugs:

I was very sick last time, right up until a week before the scan - but I've felt really normal this time :shrug:

I've looked into the prices of private scans and I've had quotes of between £75 - £125, so I'll see how anxious I get, also I might give it a week or so to see if I hear from the midwife.

PAL is so hard :cry:


----------



## Nat0619

Yes, the prices vary at different places. The cheapest I've found near me is £80 and that is a place one of my friends had a private scan at and said they were very good, so will probably go there :thumbup: I'm not that confident of getting one on the NHS really.

I'm waiting to hear from midwife too but have every intention of having had a scan before seeing her anyway.

PAL is really hard. It takes away any excitement of being newly pregnant doesn't it? x


----------



## AliGirl

Hi Ladies. May I join you? I'm currently 5w+5d, so due around April 14th. I had a m/c around 10 weeks in April this year, so really nervous about this one. I had my first doctor's appointment this morning, but they really couldn't have been less interested. I just filled in the forms to get my widwife appointment. I asked if they were going to do anything extra this time because of the m/c, but they said no!! Anyway, I've booked myself in for a private scan next Weds when I will be 6w+5d. I found a place locally that does it for £60 which I didn't think was too bad. I just really hope that they are able to see something so that I can start to relax a bit. 

I've had a tiny bit of brown on the toilet paper when I wipe the last couple of days. It's very light and I wouldn't even call it spotting - just a bit of brown!! Am trying to keep calm about it, but it's hard.

Nice to be here with you all, and I hope that we all have a successful pregnancy this time around. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

August, i am so sorry to hear about your levels. I really hope friday's bloodwork shows a whole new picture. Are you getting any weird side/leg pain that might show a sign of ectopic? I really hope it's not and will pray for better news of friday.

Danamm you started off a bit low but your numbers are sure doubling (actually more than doubling) so lets hope everything is going the right way. Are you getting another bloodtest done?


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Aligirl, whereabouts are you in the West Mids? I'm from Wolverhampton :thumbup:

I will definitely be paying for a private scan if NHS don't do one.

I had a couple of days of brown discharge (just when I wiped) last Fri and Sat but it's since gone. Hoping it doesn't come back! My doc was totally unconcerned when I mentioned it, said was very likely old blood from implantation. So hopefully that's all it is for you x


----------



## August79

Welcome Pink and Ali :flower:

No, Christina. No weird pains. The thought of an ectopic had never even occurred to me. What is bad is that I won't get my blood work results back until after the ultrasound so we will just have to go into the ultrasound blind.

Using some of the other websites to date the pregnancy, it's possible that I'm only 5 weeks but it still shows closer to 6 weeks. Right now according to the ultrasound I'm only 5w4d. But with the slow rising hcg, it still points to an unhealthy pregnancy right?:cry:


----------



## chistiana

grrrr this is so annoying...going into the ultrasound blind...
I am asking about the weird leg pain because from what i ve heard this is the number one symptom one might notice...
I am no expect and would hate to give you false hopes but i know with my son i was measuring about 1,5 weeks behind for quite some time. Now about the hcg,ok its not rising fast but it's still rising, so it doesnt necessarily mean mc. Here's what i found online
"If normal hCG levels double every 2-3 days, what does it mean if hCG levels are slow to rise? 

It is quite possible to have &#8220;slow to rise&#8221; hCG levels and go on to have a normal pregnancy. Again, you have to keep in mind that hCG levels are just estimates and each pregnancy is different. The actual numbers are not indicators of the probability of pregnancy complications but rather, the direction the numbers are going. Dropping hCG levels usually indicates a problem. Numbers that go rather high for the estimated gestation period can also indicate a problem such as molar pregnancy" 
Of course it goes on to add that slow rising might indicate a problem but i guess anything could. 
I really hope your scan will show good development. When are you going in for it?


----------



## August79

I go in on Monday at 10:30 am. It is a lifetime away!!

A friend (from here on the board) suggested that because my progesterone was low at first that maybe that slowed down the rise of the hcg? 

I really don't have any symptoms right now. I stay pretty tired but that may be related to the stress that I'm going through.


----------



## chistiana

I ve read that too but couldnt find it online anywhere. I have no symptoms whatsoever myself and i asked my dr today about it. He said symptoms are very subjective and there are women who wont experience any for a good part of their pregnancy. i dont think lack of symptoms is a negative thing, on the contrary, i'd think that if this was an ectopic then you'd have some sort of pain. A friend of mine who had one about 2 years ago only realised it because the the amount of pain and pressure she felt on her abdomen.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Ali~ welcome. A few of us ladies here have experienced the brown discharge. Mrs. J just had a scan after her spotting, and her bean was perfect. I had it on Sunday and my HCG levels on monday was 28, 806 at 5w3d so Dr. was pleased. I had another draw today, so hoping to see #s increase! I'm thinking they will, as I've been sick and nauseous throughout most of my day! I cried when I saw it on Sunday. It scared me stiff really. I'm sorry you are not getting any "peace of mind" from your Dr. I am so thankful for my Dr. and how she takes good care of me. I wish I heard that from more of you ladies! It's so important at this stage! I'm glad you can get a scan in!


----------



## AliGirl

> Nat0619 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aligirl, whereabouts are you in the West Mids? I'm from Wolverhampton :thumbup:
> 
> I will definitely be paying for a private scan if NHS don't do one.
> 
> I had a couple of days of brown discharge (just when I wiped) last Fri and Sat but it's since gone. Hoping it doesn't come back! My doc was totally unconcerned when I mentioned it, said was very likely old blood from implantation. So hopefully that's all it is for you x[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Nat. I'm in Warwickshire - Leamington Spa. I've found a place locally that does private scans. There is also a place in Solihull that I was going to go, but someone told me about the Leamington one which is cheaper and nearer! I can post the link for the Solihull one if that's of any interest to you?
> 
> The brown is about once a day - usually in the afternoon. Not enough to be really concerning, but stressful nonetheless! I am hoping that it is just some implantation. :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. J

Welcome, ladies:flower:

As Dimples said, I had some spotting on Sunday and my scan on Tuesday showed everything was great! And, my spotting wasn't just brown, it was orange! Very strange:wacko:. But my doctor looked around and didn't see any cause for concern, he said it was probably just from my cervix, not my uterus or anywhere near the baby. Of course, when you see ANY spotting, it sends off alarms and can be very scary. I feel better now, for sure, after seeing the HB pounding away! :thumbup: This is our first baby so hearing and seeing the HB was absolutely amazing! The twins we MC never had a HB:cry:

I hope everyone is hanging in there! PAL is very, very hard!! I have not bonded at all with our little peanut, instead I just complain about how awful I feel! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## danamm64

chistiana said:


> August, i am so sorry to hear about your levels. I really hope friday's bloodwork shows a whole new picture. Are you getting any weird side/leg pain that might show a sign of ectopic? I really hope it's not and will pray for better news of friday.
> 
> Danamm you started off a bit low but your numbers are sure doubling (actually more than doubling) so lets hope everything is going the right way. Are you getting another bloodtest done?

Thanks Christina! I had another blood test.today so we will know more by tomorrow. On a side note I have weird leg pain...should I be concerned?


----------



## August79

Christina, I've heard that symptoms "kick" in more in the 6th week and from my scan, I'm not there yet. 

Dimples, Those numbers sound great! Fingers crossed for them doubling!

Mrs J, I can only imagine how exciting it was to hear the heart beat! 

Dana, I would just pay attention to your body and discuss any concerns with your doctor. It's so hard after a loss to not be overly sensitive to everything. Which can be a good/bad thing.


----------



## Stanley

I have weird leg pains too sometimes, it can just be a side-effect of pregnancy. My symptoms definitley picked up around the 6 week mark, but still come and go. Good luck to everyone with appointments coming up.


----------



## chistiana

danamm64 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> August, i am so sorry to hear about your levels. I really hope friday's bloodwork shows a whole new picture. Are you getting any weird side/leg pain that might show a sign of ectopic? I really hope it's not and will pray for better news of friday.
> 
> Danamm you started off a bit low but your numbers are sure doubling (actually more than doubling) so lets hope everything is going the right way. Are you getting another bloodtest done?
> 
> Thanks Christina! I had another blood test.today so we will know more by tomorrow. On a side note I have weird leg pain...should I be concerned?Click to expand...

No, not necessarily (omg, i ve started more worries i think :wacko:) I have leg pain but it's def not an ectopic.Especially in the beginning (as if i am way into the pregnancy) i would get alternating leg pain. I think this is just the corpus luteum. But the reason i said that to august is because when you look at signs for an ectopic they say leg pain so since her doc mentioned such a possibility that's why i asked. But as a general symptom, no it's not! It's not unbearable is it?


----------



## chistiana

August and Stanley, believe it or not, i just wish my symptoms would kick in cause i really dont feel pregnant now and i get paranoid about it :wacko:

Mrs J, congrats on hearing the hb, I think the first time stays with you forever! How far along are you? I went in for a scan yesterday at 5w6d and we only saw a sac :cry: Should i be worried?


----------



## August79

Chistiana, I would not worry too much. I think it's normal to see a sac only at your stage. It's six weeks when all the magic really starts to happen. And I totally get what you're saying about symptoms! I want them too! Hang tight and keep up a positive mind set!

Also sorry for putting "Christina" before. I guess my eyes just saw what they're used to.


----------



## chistiana

Haha dont worry, christina was actually taken, hense the cut of the r!!!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is ok? I am so glad I have found you group of ladies on here. It is so good to be with ladies around the same stage of pregnancy as me and who have been through what I have and are as nervous as me :wacko:

Aligirl, I think the place I have found may be Solihull but not sure, I'd have to check. It's called MUMS?

I am feeling ok. Am feeling pretty different in this pregnancy already to my previous one, which I am praying is a good sign [-o&lt; I am less bloated this time with less tummy twinges, but am more tired and having some waves of nausea (had absolutely NO tiredness or nausea last time). Also already getting up to pee at night and peeing a fair bit in the day too, particularly in the mornings :wacko:

x


----------



## AliGirl

> Aligirl, I think the place I have found may be Solihull but not sure, I'd have to check. It's called MUMS

Yes - that's the place. I was booked to go there, and they sounded really nice on the phone. Someone else told me about this place in Leamington though which is just around the corner from my house, so I've changed to go there instead. A friend of mine went to MUMs though and recommended it.

I don't really have any symptoms either. I do get quite tired, and am sleeping really well at night. I also wake up pretty much every day at 4am desperate to pee! No real nausea though, and haven't gone of any food yet. Last pregnancy my boobs were really sore, but they're not so much this time. Who knows what it all means!! :shrug:


----------



## Nat0619

One of my friends has been to MUMS too and said they are good, so think I will go with them (unless NHS obliges for free of course :haha:) Did you get an appointment quite soon with them when you booked?

My boobs are doing a big fat NOTHING! Absolutely no sign of me being pregnant with them. They were a bit itchy at first but this has died down now. They didn't do much last time though, think mine just aren't that responsive to hormones :haha:

x


----------



## chistiana

Nat, Aligirl, i was wondering the exact same thing...i thought my boobs would have gotten sore or something by now but nope, they are as quiet as ever!!!I even told my dr about it yesterday!:blush:


----------



## DaisyBee

Well I can share my bb pain if you want some!? LOL

Wish we could get private scans here. Would be so nice to see a heartbeat! Would ease my mind so much. Not even booked for an early scan at the dr so guessing 12 weeks will be when that happens.

I have waves of nausea and feel like bad motion sickness. Like I've spent all day in a clothes washer going round and round. Vomited for the first time yesterday and it came out of nowhere. Feeling very tired. Bbs are sore but it comes and goes. Certain bras make it worse. Cramping mostly had gone away but came back today.


----------



## dimplesmagee

I remember when I was pregnant w/ my son, I felt a little nauseous and tired up until 6 weeks, and then the morning sickness kicked in, and maybe a week later I could eat chicken.

The two pregnancies before I got sick as well. Morning sickness this time has kicked in on 5w1d and hasn't stopped. I can hardly keep food down, I just feel like crap all the time. I'm really tired as well. My boobs have never been a symptom of pregnancy for me. I did not change bra sizes until I was about 10-12 weeks pregnant with my son. They don't ever really hurt. This time around I have VERY sensitive nipples, but other than that....nothing. So, no worries ladies! 

I'm anxiously waiting my Drs. phone call with my 2nd blood results! It's 3:15pm...why are they taking so long!


----------



## dimplesmagee

*could not eat chicken


----------



## chistiana

They can take their time, especially when you are anxiously awaiting by the phone for the last 3 hours!!!Hope your bloods come back super! Ow and i wish i couldnt keep anything down, i think i ll need a dietitian by the time i have this LO!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Got my 2nd set of #s today...45,683 doubling time is 72 hrs now. I read online that after your HCG #s get above 6,000 doubling can take up to 96 hours. So, Dr. was really please with my jump (28,806 from monday) 

Ate a lot of carbs today...3 frozen waffles, a ham/cheese sandwhich, mac and cheese, and now tortilla chips. These chips are tasting fantastic! :)


----------



## danamm64

chistiana- lol! You didnt cause more worry..I am just paranoid lol. I appreciate learning all of the information!
August-you are right...worrying more can be a bad AND good thing...lol

I got my blood results back...My levels were 4152...so I am doubling every 47 hours now. My doctor seems to be happy with this number at 5 weeks 2 days...but I still feel like it is low=(

I have an ultrasound on Monday....they said I may be able to hear the heartbeat. I CAN NOT WAIT!!!


----------



## August79

Dimples, those are awesome numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Dimples-wow indeed!!!Your numbers should be up for a round of applause! seriously, they r way high, excellent!!!!!
Danamm- you still early, why do you think they are low???i think they are ok and as long as your doc thinks so too...you're just a big worrier (like me!!)

I am off for my hols in a few hours so i hope to see you here all grown (!!) with sticky beans and lots of good news in a couple of weeks time!!!!xx


----------



## dimplesmagee

I keep joking w/ my OH that there's 2 in there :) But we are really just hoping for one healthy bean, two would only be a blessing in my eyes...and stretch marks. hehe.

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## Mrs. J

chistiana said:


> August and Stanley, believe it or not, i just wish my symptoms would kick in cause i really dont feel pregnant now and i get paranoid about it :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs J, congrats on hearing the hb, I think the first time stays with you forever! How far along are you? I went in for a scan yesterday at 5w6d and we only saw a sac :cry: Should i be worried?

7w3d, I definetly wouldn't worry yet! Most women don't see much until after 6 weeks. We went in at 5w exactly and just saw a blob! When is your next scan? Every woman's symptoms are different. I've felt like crap since 4 weeks! Enjoy feeling good while you are! :winkwink: But then again, I understand how feeling rotten makes you feel better about the pregnancy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

dimplesmagee said:


> I keep joking w/ my OH that there's 2 in there :) But we are really just hoping for one healthy bean, two would only be a blessing in my eyes...and stretch marks. hehe.
> 
> How is everyone doing?!

Feeling pretty terrible! And you? You sound like me, all I eat is carbs! The thought of mean really makes me nausous. Diet 7 up, Jello, and carbs is my most recent diet!


----------



## Mrs. J

DaisyBee~ I can't believe you can't get an ultra sound until 12 weeks! My doctor told me to come in right away. I have my 3rd ultra sound at 9w2d. Can you try and beg? :flower:

Girls, as for the boob pain, I don't have as much this pregnancy. They are tender, big and full. Like I got a boob job. Every once in a while my nipples burn. So ladies, don't worry if your knockers don't hurt too much right now! :haha:


----------



## Maidenet

This is my 5th pregnancy with the past 4 being m/c's. Had brown spotting but levels rising as normal so far. Not been given a due date yet xxx


----------



## helenb

hi girls, i am 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant following my 11th miscarriage in may, due around 25th april. fingers crossed for a sticky one this time!


----------



## DaisyBee

Mrs. J said:


> DaisyBee~ I can't believe you can't get an ultra sound until 12 weeks! My doctor told me to come in right away. I have my 3rd ultra sound at 9w2d. Can you try and beg? :flower:
> 
> Girls, as for the boob pain, I don't have as much this pregnancy. They are tender, big and full. Like I got a boob job. Every once in a while my nipples burn. So ladies, don't worry if your knockers don't hurt too much right now! :haha:

I know .. It sucks... I feel like I've been ignored for the most part. I don't feel like they are caring at all about my nerves or what I've been through this year. These are the same drs that I saw for those miscarriages so they know but act like they would rather stick their head in a hole. My first appt is a week from this Wednesday. I'm going to really beg then since it will be in person vs over the phone ... Maybe it will be harder for them to say no?! Lol. But it's with a different dr as couldn't get in to see my regular few I usually see. So we'll see.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi April Buddies :flower:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and is doing ok? :thumbup:

Welcome HelenB :flower: I cannot even begin to imagine how you must be feeling after 11 losses, I'm terrified after having one! I really hope this is it for you hun and this one is a sticky one :thumbup: Have you had any testing done?

I am feeling ok. This pregnancy is different to my last one - I'm nowhere near as bloated and don't seem to be having as many twinges this time - but I am definitely more tired and peeing more :shrug: Other than that though not many other symptoms, just got slightly itchy and sensitive nips the last couple of days so boobs maybe starting to do a little something :haha:

I missed a call from midwife Friday so going to call her back today to make the appointment and will also mention early scan to her, see what she says. Planning to make a private scan appointment today though anyway so I've got one booked in as don't really hold much hope of getting one on the NHS :nope:
x


----------



## Nat0619

Got first midwife appointment next Wednesday at 9.30am and private early scan booked for 4.40pm on Monday 5th September!

Didn't want midwife before scan but she's on holiday the week after then OH and I are away. She is just going to start paperwork next week, will do bloods etc later.

I'm going to be terrified at scan :nope:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Hi girls, mind if I join? My due date is April 16th and I have my first scan on the 31st. I am so nervous and can not wait to see my little bean. I keep praying this lil bean decides to stick around. Good luck and a H&H 9 to all...


----------



## August79

Welcome new ladies!

Daisybee, It is frustrating that your doctors aren't willing to do more to reassure you. Then again maybe they are just thinking at such early stages it is so hard to say.

Nat, I understand :hugs:

But let me share my great news with you. I had my second scan today and there was a heartbeat!! Ladies, I saw my bean's little heart fluttering away! I think I went into a slight shock when she told me. She had been so quiet, I was expecting the worst and then she turned the screen and there it was! Last week there was just a gestational sac and now a baby just a week later. I'm showing 6 weeks exactly but the it is plus/minus 2 days.


----------



## DaisyBee

August :hugs: that is such great news! Congrats!

Welcome new girls!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## August79

Thank Daisy! :hugs: Wishing you the best for your appointment!


----------



## starfire2530

Hi ladies! I just had a MMC in May then we found out I was pregnant again. I'm very concerned and hopeful, since there hasn't been any spotting or anything so far with this one.


----------



## danamm64

August...CONGRATS!!!

I just had my first ultrasound and I measured 5 weeks 5 days, thought I was 6 weeks.

I saw the baby and heard the heart beat! It was so amazing! I was in total shock...truly amazing! I hope my bean stays and contnues to grow grow grow!


----------



## August79

Congrats Dana! Did you get a heart rate? When do you go back? It's almost a month for me. Which is great but scary at the same time


----------



## August79

Welcome Starfire! When is your first appointment?


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats dana! :happydance:


----------



## starfire2530

My first appt. is Thurs Sept. 1st...I'm super nervous!


----------



## dimplesmagee

August! That's wonderful news about seeing the heartbeat at your appointment!!! So exciting!

Mrs. J~ I've been feeling pretty crappy as well. 6 more weeks till 2nd trimester....


----------



## August79

Starfire, I know how you feel! How far along will you be when you go in for your appointment? Will there be an ultrasound?

Dimples, it was so exciting! I got a dvd with stills and a video of the heart beating. I've watched it a dozen times or more. 

What's crazy is I'm still worried to death. I want to be out of first tri and get this baby delivered! lol


----------



## dimplesmagee

I hear you August! I want to get to the point where I can feel the baby move and know everything is okay!!! Anytime I'm feeling "normal" I wonder why I don't feel sick or why don't I feel like crap. It's such a scary time!!!


----------



## August79

It is awful. I wish that I had more symptoms! I just feel normal but I know that there is a tiny human growing inside me. I hope that I will still get an ultrasound again around 10-12 weeks


----------



## chistiana

hi everyone.i am still on hols so I cant realy write a lot from this damn phone but just wanted to tell you all that its probably over for me.last night,after I blew my 31st candle red bleeding started full on.happy b day!i m stranded on an island with no dr until my ob gives me the ok to get up and leave but deep down I know its over once again.i wish you all a h&h pregnancy,i ll pop in once I m back to hear all about your news.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Chistiana, I am so sorry hun :hugs: I am praying this isn't it for you. I can't imagine how horrid it must be to happy whilst you're away too :nope:

x


----------



## Nat0619

Sorry - to 'happen' whilst you're away x


----------



## chistiana

hey nat!it is horrible.i get to see a doc tomorrow but its killing me:cry:


----------



## pink80

Chistiana - I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: I really hope everything works out ok for you xxx


----------



## Fresia

Hi Ladies, can I join you? I am hoping for third time lucky and due April 7th. Morning sickness has hit this week and I am really hoping all will be well at my first scan in 5 days time! Really nervous. Best wishes to all.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Christina~ So sorry!! Please update us on how your Dr.'s appointment went today!

Fresia~welcome. I'm there with ya and the morning sickness. Mind actually started before I even got my BFP, but it has been constant since week 5. Been a long couple of weeks and I still have a long ways to go till I'm out of 1rst trimester! I could use some energy as well!


----------



## chistiana

hi dimples,thanx for your wishes,i m a little confused with the time difference but I ll have my scan tomorrow morning so will let u know although with the blood still full force I think I ll be a wreck.:cry:


----------



## August79

Awwww Christina :hugs: Praying for you.


----------



## chistiana

thanks august,i need all the prayers I can get:cry:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Again, Christina....so sorry. There is nothing pleasant about seeing blood! I've been there and even though I already knew my baby was gone from a previous scan, the blood made it so real and all I could do was cry. 
I live in the states, so it's Wed. right now at 4:45pm. So, it could've been the site that made me think it was yesterday that you wrote about seeing your Dr. Well, then tmrw! We will all be here for you!


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: big hugs and lots of prayers for you chistiana


----------



## JPARR01

Had first ultrasound today! Here is Baby P!!!!!!!!!! Baby P looked perfect the doctor and ultrasound tech both said. Ultrasound tech said 6 w and couple days... I am guessing 6 w 4 d... that is what is on the ultrasound photo. Heartbeat was 117 and something.. (117.5?) something like that! We go back on Sept 26 for our 12 w (I will only be 11 w and couple days though) for our ultrasound and nuchal screening! Doctor said everything looks great!!!!!! Also, DUE DATE is April 15 (TAX DAY) LMAO
 



Attached Files:







BabyP6w4d.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dimplesmagee

Yeah JP~ That's wonderful news!


----------



## katherinak

Hi girls! I haven't stopped by here is some time. Good to see that everybody is doing well.
I had my first appointment yesterday. It was kind of bitter sweet. We did an ultrasound (not vaginal) and couldn't see a thing. But the machine is really low quality (it's the little one they roll around from room to room) and I have a backward tilted uterus which, based on the MW, makes it harder to see something. I hope she is right. She took my HCG but I didn't get the result yet. I can't wait.
Luckily, she proposed I get an early scan next Monday. I would then we 7w. I hope we get to see something. I think this one might be vaginal. I forgot to ask but that's what I thought she implied. Finger crossed. 
Take care ladies!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Katherine~from what i I know about early scans is that they almost always are vaginal b/c it's hard for the doppler to pick up on anything at this stage. So try not to worry! I hope your next scan will show a beautiful heartbeat. 
I'll have my scan on Tuesday! Ugh...seems to be taking forever! I guess the good news is I'm sicker than a dog, and absolutely exhausted. Keep those symptoms coming!


----------



## katherinak

:) haha! You are funny :) But yeah, feeling pregnant probably helps a lot. I really don't have much symptoms other than being extremely bloated and gassy. Sorry, TMI. lets hope it's a good thing ;)

I got my blood work back and HCG at 6w1d was: 25150. I think that's good. I was at 392 at 4w4d. 
Keep me posted on your ultrasound next Tuesday. It will come fast :)


----------



## chistiana

hi girls.this journey is over for me.the u/s confirmed the mc. I am devastated evn though I was expecting it. 2 mc in 4 months....i dont know how muvh more I can do this for, when will I get my sticky bean?i wish you all a h&h pregnancy and hope to see you soon around with better and happier news.


----------



## katherinak

Oh no. I am so sorry Chistiana. I know it's devastating. The fact that you expected it doesn't change anything. Take time for yourself. Take time to heal. You are in my thoughts and prayer. Keep faith. You'll get an healthy pregnancy. I just know it.
Take care. And never give up hopes.
xo


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Chistiana, I am so sorry hun :hugs: Take time to heal and look after yourself. We all hope to see you back here very, very soon x


----------



## DaisyBee

I'm so sorry chistiana. :hugs: I too had 2 miscarriages in 4 months. It is heartbreaking. Take time and heal and dont be too hard on yourself. I am here if you want to talk. Pm me anytime. xxxx


----------



## August79

So sorry Christina :cry: You can also PM me if you'd like to talk :hugs: Praying for you


----------



## JPARR01

So sorry Christina... Hope to see you back very soon! xoxox


----------



## dimplesmagee

Aw Christina, I'm sorry. I had 2 MC in 3 months as well. I felt like I wasn't completely over my first MC, and I really put a lot of hope that the baby I was hoping to carry to full-term would help ease the pain a bit. But that baby was not in God's plan either. I do not understand why we have MCs and why we have to go through such emotional and physical pain, but what I have learned through all this is that one, this is completely out of my/our control which means I need to let go and let God and that I find comfort in knowing that God's plan is far greater than my plans could ever be! I woman posted a beautiful poem on here the other day...I think it might be in the MC forum, but I love it! I'll see if I can find it for you. *hugs*


----------



## Mrs. J

Aw Christiana, I'm so sorry to hear the news. Life is just so unfair and cruel at times. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

August and JPARR~ :yipee: for heartbeats!! :hugs:

Starfire~ My 3rd u/s is on the 1st, good luck on yours!! FX you see a nice heart beat too!!:hugs:

Dimples~ Good luck on Tuesday!! I think this is your first u/s? Glad to hear you still feel like crap! :hugs:Me too!

Everyone else :hi: Hope you ladies are all doing well!:hugs:

I was feeling good the last few days, which of course scared me to death. But, back to my old sick and tired self!

Anyone have any weird symptoms? I feel like I have all the ones *in the book* but nothing crazy weird. I'm cold a lot, maybe that is one?

Is anyone scared to bond with baby? All I do is complain about how crappy I feel and forget their is a baby in there. I just don't feel like I'm connecting with baby yet. Maybe in time.. Hope I'm not just a weirdo! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyBee

I didn't really connect with Megan until mid pregnancy. When I could feel her kicking and rolling around and after midpoint ultrasound. It seemed more real then and morlike pregnancy vs just feeling sick and tired. So now after miscarriages I don't think it's weird that I'm not bonding yet. I think we are all probably trying to protect ourselves as best way possible. I think 2nd tri will be a bit easier. I don't think your a weirdo! :hugs:

I've been miserable. I'm barely getting outside let alone off the couch or out of bed. I'm so exhausted and nauseous. Vomited a few times but most of the time just so nauseous. I feel huge though as the only thing keeping the sickness a bit better is to eat constantly! Lovely.

My first appt is next wednesday!

I got my Doppler in the mail yesterday. When do you think I should make an attempt with it?


----------



## chistiana

Thank you all girls! Seriously thank you, i thought it's be hard to write in this thread again but reading everything you wrote was comforting. I returned tonight and I am going tomorrow for my dr to check whether this is a complete mc or if i ll need a d&c (hopefully not) and then i go back tomorrow. I thought i might stay home and sob but this is my son's real first holiday and now that i can i really want to join him and make the most of what a miracle he is! Again, i wish you all well and say goodbye for now!:kiss:


----------



## starfire2530

It feels like the time has slowed down since I've made a date for my appt...today at my father's house everyone seems to be 'sick'. He even tried to comment, that's whats probably wrong with me. I have a 'sinus infection' and that's why I keep vomiting after I eat:dohh:

I'm like, "Uh...no. Its called m/s. I'd think I'd know the difference dad..." lol xD


----------



## starfire2530

getting ready to head to hospital :( i fear the worse ladies...


----------



## dimplesmagee

OH no! Are you bleeding??? Aw, I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## starfire2530

Well, everything was ok. There's hemmorage tear around one of the sacs. Yes..I said "One of" xD oh my god...TWINS..and so happy they are ok!


----------



## August79

Oh wow Starfire :hugs: I'm glad that everything is going to be okay!! And :baby::baby:?? Double trouble lol Do they run in your family?


----------



## katherinak

Crazy how so many poeple are having twins these day :) Congrats Starfire!!


----------



## DaisyBee

So glad you are ok! And congrats on the twins!!!! :shock: :happydance: 

Bet you were surprised!


----------



## Mrs. J

Yay for :baby::baby:!! SO glad everything is okay!!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

DaisyBee said:


> I didn't really connect with Megan until mid pregnancy. When I could feel her kicking and rolling around and after midpoint ultrasound. It seemed more real then and morlike pregnancy vs just feeling sick and tired. So now after miscarriages I don't think it's weird that I'm not bonding yet. I think we are all probably trying to protect ourselves as best way possible. I think 2nd tri will be a bit easier. I don't think your a weirdo! :hugs:
> 
> I've been miserable. I'm barely getting outside let alone off the couch or out of bed. I'm so exhausted and nauseous. Vomited a few times but most of the time just so nauseous. I feel huge though as the only thing keeping the sickness a bit better is to eat constantly! Lovely.
> 
> My first appt is next wednesday!
> 
> I got my Doppler in the mail yesterday. When do you think I should make an attempt with it?

I've heard most people say they can't find the heart beat until after 10 weeks, but you never know! I think there are a lot of factors that contribute to whether or not you can hear it early on. Good luck with it! What kind did you get?


----------



## dimplesmagee

twins!? That's wonderful! I'm so glad everything was okay! Twins in the family? Clomid? Soy? or just plain luck? :)


----------



## August79

Dimples, I wondered Soy too lol Is it crazy that I wanted twins?


----------



## dimplesmagee

not at all, I would LOVE twins! :)


----------



## Nat0619

Starfire - Twins!! Wow, fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## starfire2530

Twins run in the family...and we just happened to pick the double straws this time I guess...lol


----------



## danamm64

August79 said:


> Congrats Dana! Did you get a heart rate? When do you go back? It's almost a month for me. Which is great but scary at the same time

Hey Ladies,

Sorry it took me so long to respond. I live on the Jersey Shore and am about to get hit with this hurricane....

I did get a heart rate...102 at 5 weeks 5 days, which she said is normal. I hope it is! I go back in about 3 weeks, and I am nervous too!!! I dont think i get another scan until 11 weeks though=(


----------



## August79

Oh Dana! I hope that you and your's stay safe during this time!

I haven't heard any more about when I will get another ultrasound. I hope to have one between 10-12 weeks but don't know for sure. 

I'm still worried that something will go wrong. I try and tell myself that once the heart beat is heard the odds go down greatly but... 

I'm also worried that I have no appetite right now. It's so hot outside that not many foods sound appealing. Anybody else struggling with this?


----------



## danamm64

Thanks! We stayed safe but I began spotting brown mucous blood at 4 am...
I am so worried...it seems to have stopped and doc said put my feet up bc there
isn't much to do for it at 6.5 weeks. I really think the stress got to me....so worried now!


----------



## August79

:hugs: Try to stay positive Dana. You've heard the heart beat :thumbup: That's a big step in the right direction. And we've all heard that brown blood is old blood so your body was just doing a little bit of cleaning up. It will be ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

August79 said:


> Oh Dana! I hope that you and your's stay safe during this time!
> 
> I haven't heard any more about when I will get another ultrasound. I hope to have one between 10-12 weeks but don't know for sure.
> 
> I'm still worried that something will go wrong. I try and tell myself that once the heart beat is heard the odds go down greatly but...
> 
> I'm also worried that I have no appetite right now. It's so hot outside that not many foods sound appealing. Anybody else struggling with this?

I do. Nothing ever sounds good, I just have to force myself to make something and eat it. Then I have times where all I do is eat! I usually LOVE meat, but it sounds so gross to me all of the time now.


----------



## dimplesmagee

I am always hungry, but like Mrs. J said...nothing ever sounds good to me either. I've been eating a lot of carbs, which go down easy. But when it comes to dinner time...I can't think of what to eat b/c I don't want to eat anything, but yet my belly is growling. Confusing times. :)


----------



## August79

Mrs. J, I make myself eat too. I've been having yogurt and cheese and crackers or string cheese. When I do get get hungry, I get really hungry. Dinner is my biggest meal usually.

Dimples, I always hate when that happens. Hungry but nothing sounds good.


----------



## dimplesmagee

I'm a huge cheese kick right now...grilled cheese, mac and cheese, crackers and cheese :)


----------



## August79

Oh yes, I just HAD to have the string cheese. DH stopped at Wal-Mart and got me two big bags lol The bad thing is I've gone off them a little right now.


----------



## starfire2530

I have a dr. appt tomorrow at 2:30....they sure had to make it late enough, ugh! I know I shouldn't, but I'll probably be stressing myself silly until then! The ER doc got to see the twins friday but I didn't :( Just hoping and praying everything is ok when i get there.


----------



## dimplesmagee

SCAN day for me tomorrow too! 10:45am. I am getting so anxious! I hope I can sleep tonight!


----------



## starfire2530

Have a great scan dimples!!:hugs:
Oh, I know I won't be able to sleep...lol!


----------



## August79

Wishing you both the best at your scans tomorrow!

I wish I had one coming up. I have a feeling that something is wrong :-(


----------



## danamm64

August79 said:


> :hugs: Try to stay positive Dana. You've heard the heart beat :thumbup: That's a big step in the right direction. And we've all heard that brown blood is old blood so your body was just doing a little bit of cleaning up. It will be ok :hugs::hugs:

So I had a scan today to make sure everything was ok, and it is! Saw my bean and heartbeat of 154 bpm at 6 weeks 4 days. Thanks for all of your support! My doc said the brown blood was probably just from my uterus stretching.

If you really feel like something is going wrong, go to the doc and get a scan. It really put my mind at ease! You shouldn't just stay worried for the next month waiting for your appointment-not good for you or baby. I think everything will be alright, but get that scan to feel better!xxx


----------



## danamm64

Good luck to the ladies getting scans tomorrow! What an amazing thing!


----------



## August79

Great news Dana! :hugs:

I may call my doc about at least getting bloods done again. I really wanted them to sky rocket up and they haven't. But it's been a week or so since they've been tested. I guess she feels positive about the pregnancy as a heart beat was seen and there was appropriate development from the first ultrasound to the second.

My husband keeps talking about buying things for the baby. He wants to start buying the big things stretched out over the pregnancy so it's no so much at once. I see the logic but I just don't feel comfortable doing so yet.


----------



## Petey

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I could jump in on your group? :flower: I am exactly 6 weeks 1 day preggers today and have my first ultrasound tomorrow. I had a miscarriage about 2 1/2 years ago, (a missed miscarriage) and have not been able to get pregnant since, so I am SUPER nervous about this pregnancy! I just can't be excited until I at least see a heartbeat.. hopefully tomorrow! 

Anyway, wanted to say hello and introduce myself. 

Sounds like a few of you ladies have scans tomorrow so good luck *dimples and starfire2530!! * Can't wait to hear the good news.. 

And congrats to *danamm64* on the heart beat!! I am sure that is a huge relief.. for now! Also, I hope your home at the NJ shore is ok after Irene! I am from Jersey as well (although not living there now) and my whole family is flooded in and couldn't go to work Monday! Hope you are ok! 

Oh and I too am craving anything with cheese and bread.. bagels, pasta, mac & cheese, pizza... all the good stuff! :happydance:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies and welcome Petey :hi:

Good news for those of you who have had good scans :thumbup: And hope those of you with scans coming up have great ones too :thumbup: Mine is next Monday and I'm pretty much dreading it, but at the same time wish it would hurry up as I just need to know now :wacko:

I had a bit more brown spotting yesterday. Was hardly anything, just a few times when I wiped yesterday morning and nothing since. But it has scared me to death that it is my body giving me a sign something is wrong again :cry: Got midwife in the morning to start my paperwork so will just mention to her I guess. I am reassured by your scan Danamm and just hope mine too is from stretching!

Anyone else wish they could just bypass First Tri?? x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Starfire~ so glad your appt. went well. Mine did too! :)

So....update. Scan went great today! Heard the heartbeat! Ultrasound tech said things look great. She took a great 3-D picture which is amazing! She even measured me as a full week ahead! 8w3d instead of 7w4d...so I've passed 6w4d and 7w4d by a long shot! She has my due date as April 7...so I get to meet w/ my Dr. on September 13 and she will make everything official I think.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers today! We really felt God's presence with us!

Petey~welcome. Where in Jersey did you live? I'm from there too. I grew up there and lived there for 13.5 years. I was from the Paterson area. My cousins told me today that Paterson is completely under water and schools may be closed till October!!! I guess it's crazy getting around there! I hope your scan goes well!!!
 



Attached Files:







3-D.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 12


----------



## August79

I am spotting pink. :nope: I've had a feeling since yesterday that something is wrong. I will call the doctor first thing in the morning. 

This can't be good. :cry:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Aw August!!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## August79

I feel so worried and helpless. 

I've been worrying too because the progesterone doesn't seem to be affecting me as strongly. 

I *hate* this!!


----------



## Nat0619

Dimples, fantastic scan pic hun :thumbup: That is amazing at such an early stage.

August, thinking of you hun :hugs: Can you go get a scan to check on things? x


----------



## starfire2530

Thinking of you August! -hugs-


----------



## DaisyBee

August -big hugs. I hope everything is ok. Any news yet? Praying for you!


----------



## DaisyBee

Dimples -that is a fantastic picture!!!! I'm in awe!


I had my appt today. Appt was at 8:15 and we didnt leave until 12:00! Longest appt ever! Between history, a pap, more history( Megan was induced at 37 weeks due to possible iugr and my bp), urine, blood, a huge attempt with the Doppler and finally a surprise ultrasound! Dr said it's way to early for Doppler but that she would try and that if we couldnt find a heartbeat she would find someone who could squeeze me in for an ultrasound! So Doppler didn't work so we got to see the baby! Heartbeat of 170 and measuring right on 8 weeks 5 days. I'm exhausted just from the emotional morning but oh so happy! Oh and found out my hospital no longer does a 12 week routine ultrasound, so most women have to wait til 18-20 week one!

Oh and don't you think the hospital that you saw for your miscarriages would have all that stuff in your records vs having to discuss it all at your next prenatal? It was hard taking about as last times I was in those ob rooms was for my miscarriages.


----------



## August79

I called my doctor this morning and they recommend with any amount of bleeding to go to the ER. So we went and after hours of waiting we find out that there was no heart beat on the ultrasound. My hcg was up from my last draw on the 19th but still very low and the baby is measuring the same as last week. 

I go tomorrow for a follow up with a different doctor that is affiliated with the hospital. 


I'm just heart broken. I thought that with hearing the heart beat we were out almost out of the woods. I don't where to go from here. I think I am done trying. I can not go through this again.

Thanks ladies for the thoughts and prayers and please continue to keep us in them :hugs: Ya'll know how rough this time is


----------



## dimplesmagee

Daisy so glad your appt. went well!

August...so sorry to hear your news! :(


----------



## Petey

Hi Ladies - 

August, so very sorry to hear about your news. Definitely thinking of you and hope you are OK.

Dimples - That 3d ultrasound is amazing! You really can see everything so much more clearly.. Instead of just the "blob" as my husband calls it ;) Congrats to you and Starfire on the great news. Also, going back to New Jersey talk, I grew up in Denville/Mountain Lakes area, near Morristown, so I definitely know the Paterson area for sure! Pretty much my entire family still lives somewhere in New Jersey (I live in Hong Kong now!!) and were hit with major flooding. My parents live down in Somerset, NJ near New Brunswick and the river and they were flooded in until Wed. morning! Crazy stuff. 

So, I had my first ultrasound yesterday at 6 weeks 1 day. Baby was measuring 4mm and heartbeat of 120bpm which he said was great for 6weeks! We were so excited to actually see and hear the heartbeat.. I was so convinced that something was wrong and it would be like my last pregnancy which ended in a missed miscarriage. We never saw the heartbeat with the last pregnancy so this is a milestone for us! Due date April 24th. I am supposed to go back in two weeks for 8 week scan so of course I will still stress and worry until then.

Question for you all - I told my doc that I will be doing a LOT of flying in the next few weeks (including two 12 hour flights) for both work and personal. He put me on baby aspirin for the next two months for the flying since I have had a miscarriage before. Does this seem normal to everyone??


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

August, I am so very, very sorry hun :hugs: I really don't get why this has to be so hard for so many wonderful women who would make fantastic mothers and loads of others who abuse and neglect their children shell out kids like no tomorrow - it really gets me angry :growlmad: Am thinking of you hun :hugs:

x


----------



## danamm64

Awwww August, I am so sorry...I am praying for you. Good thoughts and positive energy your way!

Dimples-awesome 3d pic! Really shows great detail=) 

Petey- not really sure about the aspirin. Have you tried googling it?


----------



## DaisyBee

Petey-glad you had a good scan! I'm on baby aspirin and have been since ttc last fall as my placenta was small with Megan. I have borderline high blood pressure.

Then after 2 miscarriages they said make sure to keep taking it as it couldn't hurt but may help ( and may not). It thins the blood and aren't blood clots a bigger issue when flying?


----------



## starfire2530

I'm so sorry August! Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts! -hugs-


----------



## August79

:hugs: Thanks so much for your support. Wishing all of ya'll fantastic healthy pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone?

Well today's the day for my private early scan - 4.40pm today :wacko: Very nervous. Just not sure how I'll take it this time if something is wrong again :nope:

x


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck with your scan Nat! :hugs: Just try to breathe. I know how scary it is but sure everything will be fine!

How is everyone else? Slow group lately! Must all be busy! 

It was our 6 year anniversary on saturday but I didnt feel well enough to really go anywhere. So we went to dh's grandmas house for a bit and told her we are pregnant and then had pizza at mil's house as figured at least i could relax a bit more than being in a restaurant. And the bathroom was close by if I needed it!

This nausea and vomiting is reassuring but I am ready for it to be done with! Bluch!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well I am very, very pleased to report a really good scan today :happydance: Baby measures in today at 7 weeks 5 days, so pretty much bang on what I thought (I thought I was 7w4d) and had a great, strong heartbeat of 176bpm!! Best £80 I have spent :thumbup: Got 3 good piccies and a DVD too. Will upload a pic soon.

So, so reassuring after what happened last time. We already know this little one has got so much further on than last time. We can now go on holiday next week to Scotland feeling a lot, lot better about things :thumbup:

Due date from scan today is 18th April 2012 so I will be going from that now and will put myself a little ticker on :haha: Was scared to put anything like that on until I'd seen :baby: on a scan.

On :cloud9: x


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats on the great scan Nat! :happydance: And yay for a ticker! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## dimplesmagee

yeah Nat! Glad you had a great scan!!! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies, here's a pic of our little kidney bean at 7w5d :hugs:


----------



## danamm64

Congrats Nat! Looks great!


----------



## Nat0619

Danamm, we're due the same day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## danamm64

Yay! It is always fun,to have a due date buddy! Do you think it will be boy or girl???


----------



## Nat0619

My instinct is boy, has been since I found out. What about you? x


----------



## DaisyBee

Great scan pic Nat!!!


How is everyone doing? My ms eased up a bit the past few days so we've gotten to leave the house a bit more for fun things.


----------



## Nat0619

Ladies

Just saying bye-bye for a week or so :wave: OH, I and kidney bean are off for a break tomorrow. Heading to Cumbria first to spend a couple of nights with OH's aunt and uncle, then off up to a caravan park in East Lothian, Scotland Monday-Friday :happydance: Looking forward to the break but certainly planning a relaxing one, nothing too strenuous :haha:

Hope all you ladies have a good week. Catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

Have a great trip Nat!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies,
My ms has also eased up a little the last couple of days, but my gas has really picked up! I've been so uncomfortable. I'm still so exhausted. I slept awful last night which did not help my cause at all! I'm waiting for my little guy to get to sleep, and then I'm following! (9pm) I have another Dr's appt. on Tuesday. My OH is in Russia/Germany right now, so I hope/pray everything will be perfect on Tuesday and I will only have excitement to share, rather than needing a hug.

Nat~Enjoy your vacation! Be safe!

Daisy~glad you have been feeling a little better lately.


----------



## danamm64

Nat- I think I am having a boy too=) I hope you enjoy your vacation!

I am glad to hear that ms is becoming less, ladies. I finally broke down and had my doctor prescribe me zofran for the nausea. Luckily, the same day, I discovered Sea Bands-and they actually work! So I havent had to take the Zofran...yet....

Good luck at your upcoming appointment Dimples=)

My next appointment is a week from tomorrow. They are doing a nuchal translucency-anyone familiar with that?


----------



## mummy2bex

*After a m/c in may 2011 i am pregnant 7 and a half weeks hopefully this time its a sticky baby !! Its not as exciting this time round but once my minds at ease after scan hopefully everythings okay! I'm due 24th April, good luck ladies! xxxx*


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hope everyone is doing well! Had another appointment yesterday, and Dr. said things look perfect! So feeling good today. :)

Welcome Mummy2bex, it is hard being PAL. I'm only starting to get excited, and feel like I can start telling people and make plans for the future. When is your scan?


----------



## DaisyBee

I agree it's not as exciting when you are pal. We told some family after our scan and it just felt weird. They were all excited ..... More than me. It's an odd feeling.

I'm happy .... Don't get me wrong.... Just not excited.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

We are back from our hols, had a nice time :thumbup:

How is everyone?

x


----------



## katherinak

Hi ladies!
I haven't stopped by for quite some time. It's good to see that most of you are still around and doing well.
I am 10 weeks today and going to a dr. appointment this afternoon. I am so stressed! I asked to go before 12w cause it just seems so long and this is when I learned we had a mmc last February. I don't know what to expect today. Is it too early for the Doppler? I sure hope not! It would make me a bit more at ease if I could hear or see the little bean.
Wish me good luck! Finger crossed that everything is fine.

xo


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck at your dr apt!

Our next apt is next Monday. We heard the baby's heartbeat on Friday night with our Doppler. Was so reassuring to hear it!

I finally felt like I had a bit more energy today. Nausea has been staying away for the most part as well too. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. J

Hi ladies~ Haven't been around too much lately. Hope everyone is well! Went to the doctor today and he just listened to the HB with the doppler. Boo! We really wanted to see the baby. I still can't find the HB with my doppler, which is disapointing. He found it in 2 seconds! I came straight home and tried mine in the same spot and NOTHING :wacko:

How is everyone feeling? Hopefully better!! I'm ready to start working out again, I have my energy back and the nausea has been gone, just gears up every so often now. Not too bad:thumbup: Now it's heartburn and indigestion:wacko: Oh well, better than nausea!

Anyone booking a gender scan soon? I want to book a 2D @ 15weeks:happydance:


----------



## DaisyBee

You can do those where you live? I haven't found anywhere that will do a private scan until after your 20 week one. And no 2d available either... Only 3d/4d


----------



## danamm64

Hello Ladies!

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well! I went to my appointment yesterday to get my nuchal translucency...and they realized that they scheduled me two weeks early by accident! BUT-I did get to see baby=) This was the first time that it actually looked like a baby! I could see the head, body, and two arms, and two kicking legs...so cute! The heart beat was 162 bpm, it was amazing to see. 
Still nervous about the nuchal test that I have to get in 2 weeks...but I am looking forward to seeing baby again=)


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats on seeing the baby! So awesome that its looking like a baby. Wishing I had scan coming up! We decided not to do the nucheal.


----------



## amarpreet

Stanley said:


> Hi. :wave: I had a MMC at 9.5 weeks at the end of June, baby was measuring somewhere between 5 and 7 weeks, they wouldn't give me an exact number. I am due April 8 and have my first ultrasound on Monday. I'm so nervous and keep flip-flopping back and forth between feeling positive and negative.
> I hope we are all holding our rainbow babies in 9 months.

 Hi I am also due on April 8th, I had MC back in May due to BO, with this pregnancy saw healthy baby at 8.2 weeks, having my next scan on 26/09/2011, wishing all of us good luck.................


----------



## Mrs. J

DaisyBee said:


> You can do those where you live? I haven't found anywhere that will do a private scan until after your 20 week one. And no 2d available either... Only 3d/4d

Yep, we have a few places here that do them. A 2D package is $99 at the place I want to go to by my house and the website says that they can do a gender scan @ 15weeks.


----------



## Mrs. J

I booked my NT scan for this Tuesday, 9/27 :happydance: My insurance covers it 100%, so I figured why not! Maybe they will tell me the sex:winkwink: I just want to see the baby!


----------



## dimplesmagee

I'm not doing the NT scan either, but you're right it's an excuse to see the baby. :) My next appointment is Oct. 10. I'll be 14 weeks then. I'll start monthly ultrasounds after that due to having high blood pressure. They need to keep a close eye on the baby's measurements. So, I'm not sure when I will actually get to find out the sex of the baby, or when I will get to see him/her again.
Wow, Mrs. J I get to look fwd. to being a plum on monday! :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Dimples- I have higher bp too. With Megan I didnt have monthly scans ... Had a growth one at 32+6 and then 36+6. I had fluid check ultrasounds weekly during 3rd tri and monitoring 2 times a week. I was induced at 37 weeks because they thought Megan stopped growing per the last scan. Thought she would be between 4 1/2 - 5 lbs but she was 5 lbs 14 oz. Are you on meds? They don't have me on meds and didn't at all with megans pregnancy either. They basically always say it's borderline. But all of a sudden pregnant and borderline made them worry. And then it was creeping up. My placenta was smaller than normal... Which they said was probably from my bp.

Mrs j. Maybe I will have to look more.. See if I can find someplace that does those. We searched minneapolis wth Megan and only found 2 places and both were only offering pics and DVD after 20 week dr scan was done. So we drove from our smaller town a ways to get the 3d done.


----------



## danamm64

Wait-you do not have to have the nuchal? I thought it was a mandatory test...now I am confused.,,,


----------



## DaisyBee

No ... You don't have to do the nucheal or have any of the blood tests that test for downs, cystic fibrosis, etc. They are all optional. We decided that we would rather not worry. They don't tell you 100% anyway right? Just a higher or lower possibility. So dh and I figure that we don't want to spend the rest of the pregnancy worrying about it. The 20 week anomaly scan isn't optional. The other blood tests they do for rubella, etc aren't optional.


----------



## Nat0619

I've decided against the nuchal test and other tests for DS too Daisybee. My reasoning is that I would never abort anyway and, also, like you think I may spend the whole pregnancy worrying for nothing if I'm shown to be higher risk. 

It happened to one of my friends - she had the nuchal test and it came out really high, went on to have the CVS test. She was offered a termination, they were so sure something was very wrong with her little boy. She point blank refused an abortion, her instincts told her he was fine. He was born perfectly healthy and is now a gorgeous and happy 3 year old x


----------



## JPARR01

I get my NT scan on Monday the 26th.... SUPER NERVOUS!!!


----------



## pink80

Had my 12 week scan today ladies, turns out I lost this one too xx


----------



## August79

So so sorry to hear this Pink. Massive hugs to you! Please feel free to PM if you need to vent.


----------



## DaisyBee

Pink.... I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## danamm64

Sorry Pink! Hugs!
!
I get my nuchal Monday...decided i am only doing it bc insurance covers 100 %. Gives me an excuse to see baby! I would never abort either so i dont really care what the results say!


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm so sorry pink! :hugs::hugs::hugs:We are all here for you!!

We had our NT testing yesterday, it was so great to see the baby! Like danamm, we just did it bc insuranc covered it 100%! Unfortunetly, baby wouldn't move off of its' stomach, so we couldn't see between the legs! Pictures are in my journal. Next up, gender scan at 15 weeks!
 
Everyone else doing okay?


----------



## Nat0619

Pink, I am so so sorry hun, I don't know what to say :hugs:

2 days until my 12 week scan, am panicking a bit :cry:

x


----------



## JPARR01

So sorry for your loss Pink! :hugs:

Had our NT scan on Monday and everything was perfect! Baby was wiggling and jiggling all around. So incredible!
On Monday I was 11w2d but baby was measuring 11w6d. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







BabyP11w2d.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DaisyBee

I had an appt on monday and they did an ultrasound as couldn't find baby with Doppler. Today I went back in as thinking I have a uti. They did another ultrasound! So 2 (quick) ultrasounds in a week! Dh is a bit bummed as he didn't see either one. I didn't get any pics either. Saw bean jumping around today, Monday he/she was sleeping.

My bp is looking fantastic for now! I go back in a month.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Pink, I'm so sorry to hear of your news. I hope you are recovering okay after your surgery! I hope you will be able to get some testing done, and get some answers. 

Everyone's scan pics look great! Lucky Daisy having 2 scans in one week! My next appt. is on the 10th of Oct. I'm not sure if I'll get another scan or not. I think if I asked my Dr. would give me one. She is fantastic like that! She said at my last appt. when I was 10 weeks, that my next appt. was in 4 weeks, but I could come sooner if I would like! 

I've found my baby a few times on my doppler, but today the baby was not cooperating.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Our scan went great :happydance::happydance::happydance: Baby was jumping around and waving and turned to face us at the end, could see the little face :cloud9: So, so relieved! Baby measured 11w4d, so has gained 2 days from early scan so due date now Monday 16th April.

Here's a pic of our little one :cloud9:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Great pic!!! Glad everything is going well!!!


----------



## danamm64

Well Ladies, my nuchal was all good! And I was 11 weeks 4 days, but baby measured 12 weeks 1 day, so new due date is April 15th=) 

Bad news is that my blood pressure was a little high and now my doc has scared me into believing I am going to have pre eclampsia. He is testing mmy kidney and liver functions and sending me to a high risk doctor. My bp was 140/88. I didnt even think that was super high. I am so nervous now!

How is everyone else doing? Are we glad that many of us are going to our second trimester pretty soon??


----------



## DaisyBee

Glad scans are going well! I'm already in 2nd tri :thumbup: I think 13 weeks is 2nd tri.... Not 14 weeks. 

I have borderline bp issues normally. Right now my bp has been lower though (107/70 & 122/70!) which is unheard of for me normally and which it was during this part of pregnancy with Megan too. They say it usually goes down a bit during 2nd tri. My normal towards the end of pregnancy with Megan was 160's/100 and it never resulted in pe. But high bp can cause growth issues so if your bp stays higher but you don't get protein they will still monitor you close. I didn't have to switch drs but stayed with my normal ob drs. And one high bp can be a total fluke! Surprised they have you worried if tthis is your first higher reading. ( and that reading is not super high, but if you are normally lower then they look at it more)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Danamm, sorry your doc has got your worrying :nope: As Daisy says, it could be just one fluke higher reading, particularly if you were nervous about anything when it was taken. For example, was it taken before your scan? Were you nervous for the scan?

I've only had mine taken once so far this pregnancy, very early on about 7 weeks when I first saw midwife, and it was 100/60 or something. Lower than my usual but my BP tends to always be slightly lower than 120/80. Presume I'll get mine done again when I next see midwife on 28th Oct :shrug:

Have any of you ladies got a bump yet? x


----------



## Mrs. J

Nat, great picture! 

Danamm~ wonderful news about the NT results! Mine came back normal, too! I measured 2 days ahead, but I don't want to change my due date bc its' April fools day:wacko: :haha:

Nat, I certianly have a bump! I've had one for a while! Mostly bloating, I'd say, but its hard for the most part.


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies... just dipping a toe in here to say hiya :blush:

:wave:


----------



## dimplesmagee

DaisyBee said:


> Glad scans are going well! I'm already in 2nd tri :thumbup: I think 13 weeks is 2nd tri.... Not 14 weeks.
> 
> I have borderline bp issues normally. Right now my bp has been lower though (107/70 & 122/70!) which is unheard of for me normally and which it was during this part of pregnancy with Megan too. They say it usually goes down a bit during 2nd tri. My normal towards the end of pregnancy with Megan was 160's/100 and it never resulted in pe. But high bp can cause growth issues so if your bp stays higher but you don't get protein they will still monitor you close. I didn't have to switch drs but stayed with my normal ob drs. And one high bp can be a total fluke! Surprised they have you worried if tthis is your first higher reading. ( and that reading is not super high, but if you are normally lower then they look at it more)

I was on blood pressure meds for 4 years, until recently when my meds. were giving me severe fatigue...so I am currently off of them. My blood pressure has been as low as yours Daisy, which is also unheard of for me! So, not sure if the pregnancy is playing a roll in that. I will see a different Dr. for monthly ultrasounds to watch the growth of the baby. I had no issues with my son. Danam...your blood pressure wasn't THAT high so, sorry they had you freaking out. Your blood pressure is always a little higher at the office anyway. It was probably nothing, but it's nice to be on the safe side! Don't worry too much! When I went on meds. my BP was in the 150s/100s and this was consistent over a few months. 

I too have a nice bump going! Everyone knows now, from my bump alone. :)

Still puking....sigh.

14 weeks monday, w/ another Drs. appt. Been able to hear my baby's HB all the time now on my doppler. It never gets old!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Nat0619

I want a bump! I just still have the same little belly I've always had, it's no different yet :nope: Mind you, I am slightly behind some of you girlies, am not 13 weeks yet. Plus it is my first and I understand you can show later then?

Have a good weekend girlies :flower:


----------



## danamm64

Thanks everyone for the advice about the bp. I will get my results tomorrow for my kidney and liver function and to find out if there is any protein in my urine. The doc said if I do not hear anything-then it was all good. I am still going to call bc they have me so nervous! The doc did say if everything checks out ok, then he will just put me on bp meds. It was my second high reading...but the first high one was before my nuchal (which they realized I was too early for) and then my second high reading was right before my real nuchal! So of course I was nervous! Ill know more tomorrow=)

As for a bump..mine literally just appeared out of nowhere yesterday! I am so happy! I am overweight though, so I am sure people are wondering if I am really "that fat" or pregnant lol. I attached a pic of my bump lol
 



Attached Files:







297126_895613491326_10501967_40720627_2044213254_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## danamm64

Dimples...I am sorry you are still sick! I puked more today than ever before...I thought the second trimester was supposed to be better?!?!?


----------



## dimplesmagee

Here's my bump pic at 14w4d

Hope you ladies are all doing well!!!
 



Attached Files:







14w4d.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JPARR01

Ya look great dimples!!! That is quite a bump! I am so jealous. I actually feel like I am getting smaller instead of bigger.....


----------



## danamm64

Yay! Nice bump!! all my results came back normal..thanks for listening as i was so scared! Another appointment tomorrow! Hope you,all,have a fabulous week!


----------



## danamm64

Hmm...my signature disappeared...weird!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

How is everyone? Dimples, great bump pic :thumbup: I have a little one coming I think now. Not bought any maternity wear yet but think will have to go shopping for some bits soon now.

We found baby on doppler yesterday :happydance: Mum bought us one and tried it for the first time yesterday afternoon whilst over at my mum and dad's. Found it straightaway but then s/he must have moved and we had to root around a bit, before finding it again right over the other side :haha:

x


----------



## danamm64

Hey Ladies!

How is everyone doing? I hope you are all feeling well.

Did anyone find out gender yet? I go in 10 days and can not wait!!!

Hope to hear from you ladies, soon=)


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Danamm :flower:

It has been very quiet on this thread lately.

I am doing fine. Think am feeling little one move a bit now which is fab :cloud9: Regularly finding him/her on doppler too, although try to not to it much more than once a week or so. Definitely getting a bump now too but still mainly in non-maternity clothes.

We are planning to stay on Team :yellow: until little one arrives. It is very intrigueing to wonder what little bean is though :wacko:

x


----------



## DaisyBee

I keep forgetting about this thread! My biggest issue lately is lightheadedness. I only had it a few times with Megan, but it's been quite a lot lately. Dr claims it's normal but boy this is ridiculous! I'm annoyed at having to get up to pee in the Middle of the night. I didn't have to do that first tri. Loving feeling the baby kick and move a bit, not feeling it all the time yet, but more often as time goes on. I didn't feel Megan until 17 weeks... Way sooner with this one.

Our scan is Monday! I can't believe it's time already! Megans was 18+5 and this one is 18+3 so very similar time but this pregnancy is going so much faster for me. We are hoping to find out boy or girl. We don't care which it is... But will be helpful with deciding names as we are horrible with that and also seeing if we have lots of boy shopping to do. If it's a girl we wont need do much.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Nat0619

Daisybee, congratulations on your little princess on the way! Noticed your siggy :thumbup: Have you got a scan pic from yesterday? x


----------



## Mrs. J

Congrats on your baby girl, DaisyBee! We are having a girl, too! (But my ticker is blue since I'm not a pink lover :haha:)


----------



## danamm64

Congrats ladies on your girls=) I was supposed to find out in 2 days on Monday, but my doc's ultrasound machine broke=( So now I will find out sometime in the next week and a half. The good thing is that the doc bought a new machine and it is 3d/4d, so that should be really neat! Can not wait to find out, but I am still pretty sure that I am having a boy. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## danamm64

Well I had a very scary day today. On our way to the ultrasound we got in a bad car accident. I actually broke the windshield with my forehead, and all I cared about was babus safety. Went to hospital and everything looked ok. I am so nervous something could g wrong in the next few days. On a happier note today, we did find out we are team pink!


----------



## DaisyBee

Dana :hugs: how scary! I hope everything is ok. Are you ok? I'm sure baby will be fine, all that padding (fluid!) 

I've had an emotional week. Baby girl has choroid plexus cysts on her brain which they say aren't an issue, but that it is a soft marker for Edwards (t18). We had a level 2 ultrasound yesterday and met with a genetics counselor. They didn't find anything else wrong with her so they gave me odds of 1/500 which is much better than the risks I heard before the ultrasound. We saw her playing with her toes and hiding her face which was so cute! They were so thorough and I feel better afterwards, like being sure nothing got missed as far as other markers.


----------



## danamm64

Thanks! I am ok and went to doc again today and baby is just fine=)

Sorry to hear about your week. I am glad that your odds are 1/500...really good odds! So cute that she was playing with her toes=)

At my ultrasound right after the accident she was not moving much and was literally folded in half. I think she was scared from all of the jolting in the accident:cry: But..she seems to be a trooper and so far all is well!


----------



## DaisyBee

So glad you are both ok! :hugs:


----------



## BleedingBlack

I've been debating on coming in here but why not? I've had recurrent miscarriages on top of when the baby does finally stick...very rough pregnancies. 

I'm due April 20th with a little girl!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Daisy~glad you are feeling a little better after your ultrasound and you go to see your little one moving...how sweet, playing with her toes!!!

Danamm~glad you and baby are okay!!! 

Welcome Bleeding Back!

Nothing too new with me...I can always tell when baby is growing b/c I get extremely uncomfortable and I still get sick!! Not everyday thank goodness! I had to do a 24-hr urine collection to check for protein. The amount was in normal limits thank goodness. For the most part, my blood pressure has been fine, but on occasion it is borderline (138/87, today it was 132/82). I see stars sometimes, get bad headaches that last for a few days at a time...but hoping it's all nothing.

Otherwise, I'm loving feeling my baby move! Baby is getting stronger...so fun!

Hope everyone has a good rest of the week...and a nice Thanksgiving, if you celebrate that :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Dimples.... Sorry to hear about your headaches! Hopefully it's nothing... Just hormone related. A friend of mine is pregnant and she's had lots of headaches this pregnancy but she has normal bp.... So less worrying. By bp has been behaving for now. I think it helps that I'm not working. It was higher 2nd tri with Megan than it has been this time. My biggest issue is lightheadedness. I feel like fainting quite often and haven't gotten any great advice from 2 different drs about it. I only had it 1 time the whole pregnancy with Megan, and now sometimes multiple times a day. My hips and pelvis are already hurting. I feel like I've been kicked in my girl parts. Ouch! Had it with Megan as well. Was told it's my hips separating. Fun!

Have had some Braxton hicks, but last night I had an actual painful one. Sure surprised me! 

Welcome bleeding black!


----------



## JPARR01

Had my anatomy scan on Monday and we are team :pink:! It's a GIRL! :happydance:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Congrats on the baby girl!!!


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Don't know how I missed this thread. But, hey ladies. Mind if I join? :]

I'm Amii. Had a loss in July. Concieved again in July! I'm due April 20th. Tickers a little out as my EDD changed 3 times, from 19th April to 21st April, to finally 20th April! It's been hard but everything is fine as far as I know. Had 3 scans, 6 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks. I'm having a little boy. Praying this gets confirmed at my 20 week scan next Friday because, I've bought pretty much everything and silly me didn't keep receipts! :dohh: I still have my worrys and panic attacks. But getting more confident as I go along. Hopefully 20 week scan can put my mind totally at rest. So nervous for it.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Welcome Amiix! Being pregnant after a loss definitely has it's ups and downs along the way. I remember when I was about to enter into my 2nd trimester with this baby now, and I cried and cried...so thankful for making it that far, but so sad for my babies that I lost. I'm 21 weeks now...things seem to be going fine. I feel the baby move a lot which is comforting. I found comfort in my most uncomfortable moments...
Hope that little boy of yours is confirmed! :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Merry Christmas girls!!! :xmas9::xmas3:


----------



## danamm64

Merry Christmas to you too! And to all the ladies! We are all coming to the final stretch now!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Merry Christmas! :)


----------



## danamm64

Hey Ladies!!

It has been AWHILE since we chatted! Just wanted to say hi and see if anyone had their beautiful babies yet???

I am due in 2 weeks, but will be induced on April 9th if she doesnt come earlier! So excited!

Hope you are all well!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Forgot about this thread!!!

Baby jordan christina was born last Sunday march 25. She weighed 6lbs 4 oz and 19"long. I was induced with my hyptertension. Haven't gotten pics on my computer yet... We've been a bit busy with new baby and our toddler!

Loving being a mommy of 2. It's going by so fast!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Congrats! I will be induced April 4 at night, so hoping for baby by April 5. Would love to go into labor naturally, so praying for labor in the next 5 days!


----------



## mamaduke

Ah... there is an April thread! :)

I m/c in Feb 2011 and am due on April 4th with my rainbow baby :blue:! :happydance:

Good to see other April rainbow babies on their way!


----------



## mamaduke

My rainbow baby Logan arrived on April 5th at 11:01am. He was 6lb 15oz and 20". We made it home in time for Easter! Now, we're adjusting to family life, and I'm recovering from serious tearing. Holding this LO, he was well worth the pain. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







cuteness.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dimplesmagee

What a cutie! My little guy was also born on April 5, at 4:45pm. 8lb 4oz, 20.5 inches long.
I had an episitomy and apparently a hemroid that burst during labor...so I have a sore tushie and lady bits. Tearing sounds painful! Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats girls!!!! Yay for our rainbow babies!


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats ladies! All of these beautiful rainbow babies! WOOP WOOP!

Here is my beautiful rainbow baby Addison Anne. She was born on April 11 at 12:23 p.m via c-section and weighed 7 lbs 13.8 oz and was 20 1/2 inches long.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/Chemicalstar/addison1.jpg


----------



## danamm64

What beautiful Rainbow Babies =) My baby Ava Gracelyn was born on April 10th...on our second wedding anniversary!!!! I got induced on April 9th, dilated to 9 cm (without pain medication and no real pain!) and then just stopped=( Ava was born via csection at 5:04 am, was 8lbs 4 oz, and 19 1/2 inches long! She is 6 weeks today and is so big already!
 



Attached Files:







ava surprised.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------

